# Gold Nic Nicotine Salt review



## tetrasect (28/2/19)

So I went ahead and got some 100mg/ml nic salts from BLCKflavour.

Mixed a bottle at 10mg/ml and it was WAY too strong for me. Only a little bit of throat hit but it felt like I took a drag of BB tobacco!

Mixed another one at 3mg/ml and it's perfect. Really like this stuff. It feels more like the the affect you get from a cigarette, hits you immediately and you get this headrush tingly feeling all over (especially if you hold it in for a few seconds).
With freebase nic I mostly feel almost nothing and then after vaping a bunch I suddenly feel a bit sick and that feeling lingers on for way too long. The nic salts give you that nice instant high and then it dissipates quite quickly.

The one thing I noticed is the taste is a bit different. Not so much the taste but more the mouth feel. It's this kind of acidic feeling, like a slightly sour(?) burn... hard to describe. I have the feeling that will go away after a few days of steeping though and even if it doesn't it's easy to get used to and definitely a small price to pay.

All in all I highly recommend this product and I'm totally sold on nicotine salts. Never gonna use freebase again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RuanK (28/2/19)

tetrasect said:


> So I went ahead and got some 100mg/ml nic salts from BLCKflavour.
> 
> Mixed a bottle at 10mg/ml and it was WAY too strong for me. Only a little bit of throat hit but it felt like I took a drag of BB tobacco!
> 
> ...


Did you have to increase your flavour concentrations at all?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tetrasect (28/2/19)

RuanK said:


> Did you have to increase your flavour concentrations at all?



Got around 200ml of "commercial" 0mg liquid so I just added it to that and haven't noticed a decrease in flavour.

I doubt you would need at add any extra flavouring.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (28/2/19)

Are using it for direct lung or mtl ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RuanK (1/3/19)

Didn't know i could use it for DL in a pod device @Faiyaz Cheulkar? I know i cant use it in sub-ohm setup because of temperature and dangerous chemicals being formed, so I'll probably use it for MTL in the Renova Zero

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tetrasect (1/3/19)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Are using it for direct lung or mtl ?



Lung hit, Bonza RDA with airflow fully open



RuanK said:


> Didn't know i could use it for DL in a pod device @Faiyaz Cheulkar? I know i cant use it in sub-ohm setup because of temperature and dangerous chemicals being formed, so I'll probably use it for MTL in the Renova Zero



That is an unsubstantiated myth that goes against common sense. Different resistance coils do not produce different temperature vapour. E-liquid vaporizes at a fixed temperature just as water vaporizes at 100 degrees. It doesn't matter how many watts your stove is, the higher the wattage the faster the liquid will evaporate.
The only time dangerous chemicals are produced is with a dry hit and that is basically your wicking material starting to catch fire due to the E-liquid not being able to reach the coils fast enough (every wick has a fixed rate of flow through the material so if your coils are hot enough to vaporize the liquid at a rate faster than the flow rate of your wick then you will get a dry hit).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RuanK (1/3/19)

@tetrasect, so what you are saying is that it is completely safe to gooi salt nic into a sub-ohm setup, and vape to my hearts content?

Guess i wouldn't want to vape on my 25mg/ml juice in a sub-ohm setup - I might just loose a lung

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tetrasect (1/3/19)

RuanK said:


> @tetrasect, so what you are saying is that it is completely safe to gooi salt nic into a sub-ohm setup, and vape to my hearts content?
> 
> Guess i wouldn't want to vape on my 25mg/ml juice in a sub-ohm setup - I might just loose a lung



Yip, totally safe! 

In fact I think that's where the future of vaping is headed, big e-juice companies are already starting to switch over to nic salt: https://onehitwondereliquid.com/shop/the-muffin-man/

And yeah I wouldn't try 25mg/ml lol you might just pass out or start vomiting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (1/3/19)

According to BLCK Vapours website, Nic Salt is not to be used in a subohm device and should only be used in MTL devices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (1/3/19)

StompieZA said:


> According to BLCK Vapours website, Nic Salt is not to be used in a subohm device and should only be used in MTL devices.



BUT....Read here it has been discussed

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/high-nic-why-not-sub-ohm.t48844/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tetrasect (1/3/19)

StompieZA said:


> According to BLCK Vapours website, Nic Salt is not to be used in a subohm device and should only be used in MTL devices.



The problem comes in because there are actually 2 different definitions of "nic salts".

When nic salts first came out, the words became synonymous with high nicotine level liquids (nic salt was first used in Juul pod devices at something like 50mg/ml if I'm not mistaken). Even now if you search for nic salts you will find a separate category on e-juice sites dedicated to "salts" which are all very high strength formulations.

Obviously it would be very dangerous to vape those liquids in an RDA.

It's just unfortunate that the name "nic salts" has been used describe these high strength liquids where actually nicotine salt is just a different form of nicotine which poses no greater danger than freebase nicotine and has nothing to do with the mg/ml content of a liquid or the kind of device it can be used with.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RuanK (1/3/19)

Wow guys, thanks for the input @StompieZA & @tetrasect.

This is so confusing... I will have to take a few moments to digest all of this information. 

Guess nothing is 100% safe in the vaping industry, other than clean air, but will consider dipping into nic salts in a DL device... Have to say the kick i get out of my current Vaporesso Renova Zero is amazing, and i would be keen to try it in my other device, at a lower mg/ml level...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

